# looking for new ferret :)



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya am looking for a new ferret to go with my 2 wee girls realy want a white 1 or a sliver mitt has to be older if enyone nos or has what am looking for in my area could they get back to me please i live in kilmarnock area


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Your not likely to find any on here, try googling rescues or look on free ads and join a specific ferret only forum,good luck


----------

